# Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf



## sb-canerods (13. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Garten befindet sich bereits ein Mini-Teich. Der Teich soll nun vergrößert werden und einen Bachlauf bekommen. Der Teich wird ca. 7x4m und eine Tiefe von ca. 1,40m bekommen. Hier mal zwei Bilder, einmal der Umriss des Teiches und Einlauf des Baches und der geplante Ursprung des Bachlaufes vor der Terasse.
Für Verbesserungen und Ideen bin ich offen. Was brauche ich für die Größe des Teiches für eine Filteranlage, Skimmer und Pumpe. Der Höhenunterschied von Teich zum Ursprung des Bachlaufs auf der Terasse sind ca. 2m.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi sb-canerods

Was mir sogleich ins Auge sprang,- wenn du deinen Bachlauf ( so wie skizziert ) auch anlegst, dann haste einen Wildbach der dir deinen Teich gehörig aufwirbeln wird. Je nach installierter Pumpe. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen einige Schlingen mit einzubauen. Somit bekämst du auch einige ruhigere Zonen mit eingebaut und gesamtgesehen einen "naturnaheren" Bachlauf.

Was hat der Bachlauf in etwa an Länge wenn er fertiggestellt ist ?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sb-canerods (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Werner,
der direkte Strecke bis zum Teich von der Terasse aus wären ca. 9m.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

Ihr wollt den Bachlauf von der Terrasse weg zum Teich hin anlegen?
Dann seht Ihr das Wasser ja sogut wie gar nicht. Ich fände das sehr schade und würde es irgendwie anders machen. 
Z.B. wenigstens ein oder zwei Stufen in Terrassennähe (parallel zu selbiger) anlegen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Simon

Bei ner Länge von 9Mtr.da läßt sich schon einiges machen. Die Idee von Annette hat was. Dadurch könntest du sogar noch an Länge dazugewinnen.
Oben ein kleines Auffangbecken und dann über die erwähnten Stufen übergehend in den Bachlauf.
Und wenn ich nicht gerade mit Blindheit geschlagen bin, dann sehe ich 3 Absätze. Diese könntest du sehr gut so ausnutzen das du hier schon eine oder zwei Windungen anlegst, und somit den Wasserfluss verlangsamen könntest.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sb-canerods (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi,
das mit dem Auffangbecken hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Auf der 3. Stufe, sprich Terassenhöhe einen Quellstein als Ursprungh des Baches, dann auf Stufe 2 ein Auffangbecken und von hier aus über die Stufe 1 in den Garten und dann ein paar Schlaufen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich über diese Stufen, den Bach über die Steine leiten soll.
Gruß
SImon


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*



> Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich über diese Stufen, den Bach über die Steine leiten soll.



Hi Simon

Hier wäre es am sinnvollsten du nimmst aus der Mauer den einen oder anderen Stein raus, und diese verbaust du dann so ( vor und hinter der Mauer )das es diverse Abstufungen gibt. Somit fällt das Wasser nicht zu tief, und der Geräuschpegel hält sich in Grenzen. Zudem sieht es gut aus wenn das Wasser etwas "wellenhaft" über die Steine fließt.
Das Ganze ist mit einigen Handgriffen erledigt und verschwendet ( Steine) ist auch nichts.

Jetzt mal ne andere Frage, wie breit soll dieser Bachlauf denn sein ? Die Tiefe wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Werner
Der jetzt an denn eigenen Bachlauf ( Erweiterung ) geht.


----------



## sb-canerods (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Werner,
wenn ich das mit den Steinen so mach, wie du sagst, muß ich dann drunter die Folie für den bachlauf legen und dann die Steine drauf, sehe ich das richtig?
Der Bachlauf sollte so ca. 55cm breit und 30cm tief sein.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

schau Dir mal das hier an oder das.
Vielleicht lassen sich damit einige Deiner Fragen und Probleme klären/lösen.
Eine Folie sollte besser mit drunter, für den Fall, dass da mal was undicht wird.... 

Wasser sieht man übrigens nur richtig gut, wenn es auf einen zufließt und sich der Himmel darin spiegelt. Ansonsten hört man es nur und auch da würde ich entweder sehr geräuscharm arbeiten oder regulierbar (siehe Jochen).


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*



> wenn ich das mit den Steinen so mach, wie du sagst, muß ich dann drunter die Folie für den bachlauf legen und dann die Steine drauf, sehe ich das richtig?



Hi Simon

Genau so !! Aber achte darauf das die Steine nicht zu schwer, oder scharfkantig sind. Folie bitte auch gut unterfüttern. Besonderst dort wo mit Gewichten gearbeitet wir.

@ Annette



> Wasser sieht man übrigens nur, wenn es auf einen zufließt und sich der Himmel darin spiegelt.



Biste da sicher ??!! Frag nur weil mir das so noch nicht aufgefallen ist. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Werner,

dann geh mal raus gucken. 
Wasser ist und bleibt farblos, es wird höchstens durch Strudel/Luftblasen mal kurzfristig weißlich (aber da kommen wieder die Bedenken mit dem CO2 - Austrieb und dem Geräuschpegel).... und auf einer Terrasse sitzt man ja nicht auf 30cm heran an den "Stromschnellen". 

Ich würde die Überläufe der einzelnen Stufen ruhig auf die Terrasse zufließen lassen. Das müßte sich baulich machen lassen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*



> dann geh mal raus gucken.



Hi Annette

Ich sag doch, so fiel mir das noch nie auf.Ich weiß halt, und hör halt, das da Wasser fließt. Und so hin und wieder bücke ich mich auch schon mal um etwas Unrat zu entfernen oder überschüßige Pflanzen zu entsorgen. 




> Ich würde die Überläufe der einzelnen Stufen ruhig auf die Terrasse zufließen lassen. Das müßte sich baulich machen lassen.



Das geht bestimmt sogar. Die Frage ist nur wie es sich optisch in die Stufen einfügt. Dazu müßte man wissen wie breit die einzelnen sind. Denn bei ca.50cm Bachlaufbreite sollte schon ne " Menge" Platz zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sb-canerods (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi,
also das mit dem Áuf die Terasse zufliesen lassen weiß ich nicht ob das realisierbar ist. Die Stufen sind ca. 1m breit, das wird so schon relativ eng, denke ich.
Ich hab mir mal folgende Geräte rausgesucht. Kann ich die so verwenden, bzw. passen sie zur Struktur und Teichgröße?
Oase Biotec10 Filter, Biotron 24 UV Strahler, Oase IP 350 Skimmer, Oase Aquamax 6000eco.
Brauche ich für den Bachlauf noch extra so´n Bachlaufpumpe, oder läuft das über die Filterpumpe mit?
Hab jetzt schon öfter was von nem Bodenablauf gelesen, brauch ich sowas? Denke nicht das es erforderlich ist, kann es mir aber auch nicht so gut vorstellen.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hey Simon

Hier muß dir ein anderer weiterhelfen.



> Oase Biotec10 Filter, Biotron 24 UV Strahler, Oase IP 350 Skimmer, Oase Aquamax 6000eco.



Das ist nicht mein Fall, denn ich hab nen Schwerkraftfilter " Made Eigenbau". 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## jochen (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hey Simon,

Ich habe im letzten Jahr einen Wasserfall gebaut.

Zu deiner Frage wie du am besten das Wasser sicher über den Staustufen leiten kannst, habe ich eine einfache Skizze gezeichnet.

 

also ich habe auf der PVC Bachlauffolie (eigentliche Folie) bei den Staustufen noch eine Folie mit PVC- Kleber verklebt, die ich dann am anderen Ende mit Innotec auf den Staustufen (bei mir  Steine, Eichenstämme) aufgeklebt habe.
Zur besseren Deko habe ich dann noch wiederum mit Innotec kleinere Steine und Kies auf die überlappende Folie geklebt. So wird das Wasser _gezwungen_ über die Staustufen und nicht unter das Material zu fließen.

Zu deiner Frage zur Technik,

wenn du gepumpte Version verwenden willst ist dein Biotec 10.1 viel zu gering bemessen. Ich habe den Biotec 10.1  bei mir am Teich der dort allerdings mit einem Spaltsieb als Vorfilter für meine Augen und vor allem bei meinen Besatz gute Arbeit leistet. 
Mein Teich hat aber nur ein Volumen von 8000ltr. ich denke mal bei deiner Teichgröße wäre er viel zu gering bemessen, selbst bei geringen Besatz.
UVC habe ich auch, jedoch der Brenner steht im Keller und ist noch nicht benutzt worden, bei entsprechender Bepflanzung und bei angepassten Besatz sollte man so etwas nicht gebrauchen.
Bei Koibesatz sieht das dann wohl ein wenig anders aus, dazu habe ich aber keine Erfahrung.

Die ECO Pumpen von O.se sind als Filterpumpen sehr gut, jedoch für einen Bachlauf mit einen Höhenunterschied von 2,00m ungeeignet. Für den Bachlauf würde ich zu einer O.se Atlantis 110 raten, die nur den Wasserfall speißt. Sie ist speziell für Bachläufe konstruiert und läßt sich bei Bedarf sogar steuern.
Allerdings braucht man zum Steuern einen Drehzahlsteller der ganz schön in`s Geld geht, ich möchte diese Teil aber nicht mehr missen.

Mir fällt gerade noch ein, vor dem Bachlauf würde ich zu einen Spaltsieb als Vorfilter raten.

Wenn noch Fragen sind nur her damit... 

Viel Spaß beim Planen und Werkeln.


----------



## Kurt (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Servus Simon,

mein Vorschlag geht eher in die Richtung, daß der Teich näher zum Haus geholt wird - die Vorteile m.M. nach sind, daß das Teichleben von der Terrasse aus super beobachtet werden kann.  Mir ist die Beobachtung des Teichlebens viel wichtiger wie der Wasserfall oder Bachlauf, auch wenn das genauso dazugehört - schön ist es, unter mehreren Beobachtungspunkten auswählen zu können, dazu genügt auch Baumstumpf, Stein oder Treppenstufe zum Verweilen - meistens sitzt man aber doch auf der Terrasse, sogar im Regen. 

Im Anhang eine Zeichnung dazu -und die Erklärungen: 

Grau - Quellstein, Schwarz = Terrassenebene,
Braun - darunterliegende Stufe, diese Ebene wird durch neuen Aushub erweitert  bis zur blauen Linie, Steine natürlich anders wiederverwenden
Hellgrün = 1. Bachlauf/Wasserfall und neuer Teich,
Gelb ist 2. Bachlauf/Wasserfall zur Reinigungszone/Bodenfilter oder auch ein 2. Teich.
Rot ist Pumpe/Schöpfwerk etc. mit Schlauch zum Quellstein. 

Vielleicht kannst Du das als Anregung in eine neue Richtung nützen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,
die Vorschläge finde ich gut, werde darüber nachdenken.
Zu dem Filter, wenn der Biotec 19 zu klein ist, was wäre dann passend? Der Biotec 18 müsste doch reichen, oder?
Reicht die Filterpumpe Aquamax 6000 aus?
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, Filter 600€, Filterpumpe 270€, Bachpumpe 330€, UV-Brenner 260€´und Folie ink. Vlies das kommt mich auf ca. 2200€.
Geht das ganze nicht billiger? So viel Kohle hab ich nicht.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

an was hattest Du denn überhaupt besatzmäßig so gedacht?
Wegen des Filters schau doch mal in die "Selbstbauecke". Wenn Du handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bist, ist das eine kostengünstige Alternative und wesentlich besser als so eine schwarze Kiste von O..e.
Ich hab den 18er am Teich stehen - bei 10-15m³. Er ist schlichtweg dafür ungeeignet (zumindest so, wie er verkauft wird)... es sei denn, man will keine Fische halten. 
Aber dann brauche ich auch keinen Filter.


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Annett,
Beatzmäßig dachte ich an Karpfen, Elritzen, wenn möglich kleine Regenbogenforellen.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Filter zum selberbauen, leider finde ich die "Selberbauabteilung" nicht, hast du einen link.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo

ich will Dir wirklich  nicht "zu Nahe treten"  

aber  

Forellen gehören in KEINEN Gartenteich !

Versuch´s  doch erstmal ganz ohne  Fische .

ein schön angelegter Teich braucht nicht zwingend Fische.

Ein mit Fischen besetzter Teich braucht Technik , Volumen , richtig Ahnung
etwas mehr Zeit . 
Kois = Farbkarfen = Karpfen
brauchen spezielle Teiche und richtig große Filter.

ich empfehle noch mal die Alben und die Fachbeiträge

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,
hab ja auch geschrieben, möglicherweise, muss also nicht sein. Hab aber schon von einigen Leuten gehört, die kleinere Teiche haben und sich Regenbogenforellen prächtig entwicklen! Kois will ich keine haben.
Wie gesagt wenn einer eine Bauanleitung für einen passenden Filter für meinen künftigen Teich hat, bitte her damit.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Habe mir jetzt über die verschiedenen Filterarten was durchgelesen. Ein selbstgebauter Schwerkraftfilter denke ich wäre die beste und günstigste Lösung, da braucht man dann auch keine Filterpumpe mehr, oder?
Hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Bau eines solchen Schwerkraftfilters für meine Teichgröße?
Viele Grüß
Simon


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*



			
				sb-canerods schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hab ja auch geschrieben, möglicherweise, muss also nicht sein.*1 *Hab aber schon von einigen Leuten gehört, die kleinere Teiche haben und sich Regenbogenforellen prächtig entwicklen!*2 *
> Kois will ich keine haben.*3 *
> Wie gesagt wenn einer eine Bauanleitung für einen passenden Filter für meinen künftigen Teich hat, bitte her damit.*4 *
> ...




Hallo Simon

*zu 1*  
*zu 2* ICH habe auch schon von Leuten gehört dessen Hühner sich prächtig entwickelt haben 
http://www.vgt.ch/images/TG72-Langenhart/TG72-041212-5a.jpg
*zu 3 *Kois sind doch aber auch Karpfen  
*zu 4 *davon gab es schon viele ,
 DIE halte ich für interessant :
oder gib mal oben bei SUCHEN _Pflanzenfilter_ ein
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1870/?q=patronenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2209/?q=patronenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1850/?q=patronenfilter
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/body_bauanleitungen.html

http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Filter.htm

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1557&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0  

hier gibt´s ein gutes P/L Verhältnis
http://www.fiap.de/download.htm

bei Schwerkraft ist die Pumpe nach dem Filter 
sonst ist sie vor dem Filter
gepumpt wird immer !

 mfG


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,
nach deinen ganzen links bin ich jetzt total überfordert. Die Filter sind ja alles riesen Dinger, da weiß ich gar nicht wo ich die unterbringen soll.
Weiß momentan echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. 
Wenn ich mir den Filter selber baue, sind da immer noch die enormen Kosten für Pumpen, Folie und Vlies.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

 
*deshalb *

meinte ich 
erst mal einen schönen Teich ohne 

oder für ganz ganz kleine Fische bauen .

 


mfG


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

jeder größere Teich kostet Geld.
Das ist halt wie bei jedem Hobby.
Planst Du einen Teich komplett ohne Fische oder nur für Minis wie __ Stichlinge, dann kannst Du zumindest auf die ganze Technik verzichten. Das Leben, was sich dann einstellt, ist mit dem in einem Fischteich überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.
Ich würde es mir gut überlegen.... einen Bachlauf kann man auch nur stundenweise (bei Bedarf) betreiben.... wenn die Pumpe nicht ganz unten (im Dreck) steht, dürfte das auch lange Zeit ohne eine Vorabscheidung laufen.

EDIT:  Synchronposter


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,
wenn ich mir schon Aufwand machen würde und so ein "riesen" Loch aushebe, für den Teich, dann würd ich halt gleich alles mitmachen. Lieber einmal etwas mehr Aufwand, als später mit viel Aufwand "rumdoktorn".
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

du hast ja recht !

schau mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3338
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2892
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1764
und vor allem DAS
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2076


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo,
taugt des Set hier was? Wenn ich von denen zwei nehme, wärs noch relativ günstig, müßte theoretisch ja reichen.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

ich geb´s auf !


----------



## sb-canerods (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Simon

90% aller zu kaufenden Filter kannste einstampfen. Diesen " Druckfilter " ebenso !!

Selberbauen heißt die Divise, günstiger kommste an keinen ,deinem Teich angepassten , Filter.

Karsten hat dir da ne ganze Latte von Links zusammen gestellt, da ist ganz sicher auch etwas für dich dabei. Und nachfragen kannste doch immer, wozu gibbet es denn solche Foren wie dieses hier.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sb-canerods (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi,
hier eine Skizze wie der Teich mit Bachlauf werden soll.
Werde zwei Oase Biotec 18 mit Bitron verbauen, falls das nicht reicht kann ich später immer noch selber was bauen.
Meine Frage, wo ist der geeignetste Platz für die Filter, Filterpumpe und Bachlaufpumpe?
Sollte man den Einlauf des Baches in den Teich etwas anders legen, um eine bestimmte Strömung zu erhalten?
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## sb-canerods (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Keine Tipps?  
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Annett (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

Du willst wohl unbedingt solche schwarzen Kisten am Teich??
Glaub mir, 80% der Besitzer sind damit mehr oder weniger unglücklich. Sei es die zu geringe Größe, der Wartungsaufwand oder die leeren Versprechungen der Hersteller....
Nenn mir nur einen vernünftigen Grund, außer handwerklicher Fehlbegabung, dafür!! 
Von der Filterwahl (gepumpt oder Schwerkraft) hängt eben auch ab, wo der Filter stehen kann/soll.
Bei Schwerkraft kannst Du ihn eher schlecht oben an der Terrasse plazieren und bei gepumpt nicht direkt am Teich. 
Wenn Du den Unterschied der Funktionsweisen noch nicht richtig verstanden hast, dann sags.. ich stell hier auch gern noch ne Skizze rein. 

Den Bachlauf würde ich mit vielen Staustufen bauen, denn sonst rauscht das Wasser ja nur so nach unten und auf der Folie/Beton hält kein Substrat. Man könnte höchstens die Steine direkt in den Mörtel drücken - meinen Geschmack würde das allerdings nicht treffen... 
Vielleicht lädst Du uns das Bildchen mal als .jpg Datei hoch? Dann können wir es runter laden, mit Paint drin rum kritzeln und dann wieder hochladen.  
Bei .pdf weiß ich leider nicht, wie das gehen soll...


----------



## Kurt (15. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo SImon,
das "Auffangbecken mit vielen Pflanzen ist ja schon ein guter Filter. Zieh ihn etwas in die Länge und mach einen gut durchströmten Bodenfilter´mit vielen Pflanzen daraus. 
Wenn die Vorabscheidung vor der Pumpe im Teich gut gemacht ist, dann wird der Bodenfilter auch nicht 'verstopfen'.  
Solltest Du dann doch mehr Fische als bisher beabsichtigt 'beherbergen' wollen, dann kannst Du immer noch im Bachlauf zwischen Auffangbecken und Teich einen entsprechenden Filter integrieren (gut versteckt natürlich).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## sb-canerods (16. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Annett,
die häßliche schwarze Kiste wird gut getarnt 
Ich wollte das Bild eigentlich in jpg hochladen, aber leider kann ich nur in tif oder pdf einscanen und tif´s kann man nicht hochladen, deshalb pdf. Um die pdf dateien zu bearbeiten braucht man spezielle pdf bearbeitungsprogramme.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Simon,

dank der Mithilfe eines Users hier Dein Bild als jpg-Datei.
Damit können sicherlich auch die anderen was anfangen. 
 
Wenn Du Dir solche "schwarzen Kisten" zulegen willst - die müßten dann am Anfang des Bachlaufs stehen! Mit allen optischen und hörbaren Nachteilen, denn Vorteile sehe ich leider keine. 

Also hinterher nicht rumjammern, wenn Du mit den Dingern unzufrieden bist. Wir haben Dich ausreichend davor "gewarnt".  
Wenn ich bedenke, was nur ein 18er kostet.


----------



## jochen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer Teich mit Bachlauf*

Hi Simon, 

ich würde viel mehr Staustufen einbringen, so hast du dann später immer etwas Wasser im Bachlauf, auch wenn mal die Pumpe still steht.

Du musst bedenken, wenn du deinen Biofilter im Verbund vor den Bachlauf einbindest, muß der Bachlauf immer laufen, sonst sterben deine Bakterien in deinen Biofilter ab.
Wenn du den Bachlauf mit einer sepperaten Pumpe laufen läßt kannst du ihn sprudeln lassen wenn du möchtest, das hat mMn. jede Menge Vorteile.

Den Bachlauf würde ich so in etwa gestalden.

 

Das rote sollen die zusätzlichen Staustufen sein, und unten am Teich könntest du den Bachlauf in einen breiteren Lauf in den Teich strömen lassen.

So wurde mein Technikproblem gelöst.

(wieder eine meiner gefürchteten Zeichnungen... )

 

Der UV ist weggefallen, und vor dem Biotec 10.1 habe ich noch eine Kombi stehen aus Bürsten und __ Hel-X, mir ging es nur zur sepperaten Pumpe.

Biotec würde ich auch nicht mehr nehmen, funktioniert zwar für meine Zwecke gut, aber das Preisleistungsverhältniss stimmt in meinen Augen nicht so unbedingt.

@ Admins, Ich hoffe ich darf das schreiben wenn nicht sofort löschen.


----------

